# Petawawa Archery Club



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey Chuck:
What was that date you said for the traditional only shoot.
Sorry man,in one ear "out the other" some times.
Cheers charles.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*date for trad shoot*

date Murray told me was march 27th at community center...


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Guys 
The date for the Trad Tournament is Sunday March 27at the south side community centre.
We will shoot 2 arrows,great prizes including a knife as usual.
Murray


----------



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

G'day Murray,

March 27th is a Saturday not Sunday. So is the tournament on Saturday the 27th or Sunday the 28th?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## stknives (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Guys 
Sorry about the confusion,The shoot is on Sunday the 28th of March .
Murray


----------

